# My Collection and my first Titanium Light in 8 years



## MikeSalt (Jan 15, 2016)

Scary thought, it was 8 years ago since purchasing my last titanium light. Well, I righted that wrong today, and with style too. Here's the latest addition:





And here is the full collection:









They are ordered left-to-right in the order I purchased them, they are:

Maglite Solitaire (I keep this handy to show how far personal illumination has come)
Fenix P1D-CE (not pictured - my first Cree, thought it was lost but found it in a rucksack)
Maglite 2D Roar of the Pelican upgrade with MOP reflector, Pyrex lens and FiveMega 6AA>2D adapter
Lummi Raw Ti (this was my reference LED emitter in terms of colour temperature and rendering until today)
Lummi Wee SS
Surefire E1e with Lumens Factory HO-9 bulb and AW RCR123 cell (original bulb stored safely)
Nitecore MH2C (gift from my previous employer, first LED flashlight I owned to outperform the ROP)
Nitecore HC30 (my most powerful flashlight)
4x 99p Store 9x LED torches (most important torches in my collection, when I get asked to borrow a torch, I give them one of these and it doesn't matter if it comes back)
Nitecore EC11 (this I consider to be the best all-rounder of all of them)
Hugsby Bardic 3-color (curious one this one, the single switch rotates between off>white>green>red by switching different 5mm LEDs, as used at the heritage railway I volunteer at)
McGizmo Haiku Hi-CRI with diamond-etched clip (just playing with this one now) 


Missing in Action are:
Cyber-Lite Luxeon 3C light (my first power LED, donated to my brother)
Coast / LED Lenser David 15 (donated to a friend)
Maglite 6D ROP-Lo (donated to heritage railway, doubles as a hammer)
Wee Ti (lost, and technically I didn't buy this one because I was gifted it by Lummi for writing the text for his website before his fall from grace)
Fenix L1T V2.0 (gifted to a friend, loved this interface though)

On the wife's keyring are:
Fenix E01 in purple
Fenix E05 in purple (beautiful tint on this one)


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2016)

Very very nice Mike, hopefully will add a gizmo one day to my collection. Nice line up and great info to each one:twothumbs

Is it going to be your edc then?


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 15, 2016)

ven said:


> Is it going to be your edc then?



Thank you ven, I think it will be my EDC on days I'm wearing jeans, since they have the nice-safe pocket to clip it into. Work trousers don't feel quite as secure, so I may continue with the Nitecore EC11 on those days.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never purchased a McGizmo. Too afrade I'd turn into that Gollum fellow in the Lord of the Rings films.

Enjoy your beautiful new light, Mike! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice purchase. One of the problems with getting a McGizmo, is that other lights you may own (that are quality lights) now seem like junk. ha! The Haiku is just such a sweet rig.


----------



## magellan (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow. That's breaking an 8-year hiatus with style! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, I found a Fenix P1D-CE in my old rucksack at the weekend, so I'd forgotton that one, and then that reminded me that I had also gifted a Fenix L1T V2.0 with the Rebel 80 emitter too.


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 6, 2016)

I often wonder how many lights I have hidden in certain places and forgotten and feeling unloved. Makes me want to go check. Great collection!!


----------

